# Rhizoclonium



## thadius65 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a two week old tank setup. Eco Complete, CO2 injected, medium planted and dosing with EI. Running about 3wpg VHO aquasun. 50% water changes every Sunday.

All was good. Went away for two days and returned to Rhizoclonium outbreak (some brown, some green). Plants also have had hugh growth spirt? Not quite sure what caused this. My dosing of CO2 seems high based upon bubble count and PH is down to 6.4 from a non-co2 base of around 6.9-7.0. Water is slighly soft.

Any thoughts?


----------

